# Does anyone know where to buy a Mule from?



## Little Squirrel (23 March 2012)

Hello everyone. I really want a mule and can't seem to find any for sale in the UK. I just wondered if anyone knew who sells them. I want one because although I have my "working" horses I don't have anything just to play about with and have always loved the idea of having a mule, a big western saddle and hitting the road. As the summer's coming now and all of mine are going out for holidays I have been trying to find a mule without any luck. Some gorgeous one's in the states but I aint going over there for one!! That would be one expensive ass If anyone can help that would be great. I am being very serious btw. 

I also knew a guy who wanted to break a bull and ride it about so must be something in the water around here!!


----------



## Capriole (23 March 2012)

theres a lady on here called jinglejoys(or jinglejoy), she has a mule/mules and seems to be heavily into them, maybe pm her if she doesnt see this thread?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 March 2012)

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105304376/8-month-old-mule-for-sale.html

I saw this chap's advert the other day - he's super cute.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (23 March 2012)

Faracat he is adorable!!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 March 2012)

Yeah, I had to be very stern with myself and say 'no you can't have him!'

*sobs*


----------



## Little Squirrel (23 March 2012)

He is gorgeous but I think I might squash him! can't see him growing big enough. I have just looked at loads on US websites I'm in a huff now cause they have so many nice ones. They even have showjumping ones! Do you think I could register one with the BSJA? Imagine all the funny looks!


----------



## Little Squirrel (23 March 2012)

Capriole said:



			theres a lady on here called jinglejoys(or jinglejoy), she has a mule/mules and seems to be heavily into them, maybe pm her if she doesnt see this thread?
		
Click to expand...

Thank You that is really helpfull. I will look her up.


----------



## Ollie's Mum (23 March 2012)

There's a website here for the British Mule Society that says it may have details of mules for sale; http://www.britishmulesociety.co.uk/faqs.php


----------



## Paint Me Proud (23 March 2012)

what about these two - they are so cute

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-32125.html


----------



## ghostie (23 March 2012)

oh my goodness - you *need* to buy those beautiful mules


----------



## Little Squirrel (23 March 2012)

Want something about 16.1!! The mini mules are far too cute, I think 'm going off horses! hahaha


----------



## LittleBlackMule (23 March 2012)

Come and join us on here 

http://mulesuk.freeforums.org/index.php?EBTX_notify=login&sid=bdd0a0680092d6b879a0ad1eb2e84eb1

I have three mules.. they are NOT the same as horses, you definitely need to be a bit.. erm, different, to have one..


----------



## bobreader (23 March 2012)

Good luck finding a mule, I hve been looking for over a year here in France to find the right one. Remember to buy one who's father was the donkey and not the other way round.
Once again good luck and if you find more than one pm me !
Bob


----------



## jinglejoys (23 March 2012)

There's one or two been on Mulesuk  "Too much Donkey for horse people,too much horse for donkey people...you've got to be a MULE person" I bought my boys in from Spain


----------



## rhino (23 March 2012)

Paint Me Proud said:



			what about these two - they are so cute

http://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-32125.html

Click to expand...

Please be *very* careful if you go to see these - I know Moses (or did a couple of years ago) - where the advert says 'used in a public attraction to give rides to kids' it is not telling the truth, that is what we bought him for but he was _not suitable in any way_. 

PM me if you want any further information.


----------



## Beatrice5 (23 March 2012)

Oh now they are CUTE. So if Dad is a Donkey mum is a horse is it a Mule and if Dad is a horse and Mum a donkey it's an Ass or is it a jennet? Or am totally away with the fairies?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 March 2012)

Beatrice5 said:



			Dad is a horse and Mum a donkey it's an Ass or is it a jennet? Or am totally away with the fairies?
		
Click to expand...

Hinny.


----------



## Beatrice5 (23 March 2012)

Ok - so what is an Ass and a Jennet ?


----------



## lazybee (24 March 2012)

Hello, If you're looking for a REAL mule for working my neighbour is a breeder here in France. He breeds Poitou mules using Baudet de Poitou and Percheron. He's exported all around the world. If this sounds like the sort of thing you'd be interested in, you can send me a PM.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (24 March 2012)

I want a donkey and a mule.
Just saying
FDC


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (24 March 2012)

FanyDuChamp said:



			I want a donkey and a mule.
Just saying
FDC
		
Click to expand...



This thread is fatal. I've got the donkeys but seriously covet a Mule. Off to look at all the links provided, might be some time.....................


----------



## debsg (24 March 2012)

Funny that - I was only saying to my friend on Thursday that I would love a mule. Her brother breeds miniature donks (think they come from the states) and OMG! when his foal, we go up for a visit, and those babies are the CUTEST things I've EVER seen 
I can remember seeing a guy doing dressage with a grey mule, a few years back, I think he was involved with Parelli. Older chap with long grey hair??
Are Poitou's the really huge ones, about 16hh?
Anyway, I would love a mule! Not sure Blaze would agree as she is terrified of donks! Last week we rode to my friend's brother's place and let Blaze watch the donkeys through the hedge. She shook with terror and did several 'cracking' snorts   then did a wonderful Totilas-style piaffe up the road to get away! Haha - maybe I could do fancy dressage with my fat cob! Just chase her with a donkey and watch her passage and extended trot 
Are mules different in temperament to Hinnies? Where can I find out more about them, Jinglejoys? Many thanks xx PS Love your pics!


----------



## jinglejoys (24 March 2012)

An Ass is another name for a donkey as is moke.A jennet is sometimes the Irish word for a female donkey and a Hinney is a mule with a horse sire.
   The grey mule talked about is one of Adrien Heinens mules  
	
	
		
		
	


	











Mules don't have to have poiteu in them to be big some of the largest are Belgian Draft mules bred by American Mammoths(there are some in the UK) and the Brazilians breed some beauties using a 12hh donkey
Susannah Powel in Pembrokesouth Wales breeds logging mules and has a yearling for sale but I'm not sure what the breeding is(It'll be big though)
   It depends whether you want a Draught mule,racing mule,quarter horse mule,endurance mule..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxiNFMVK5Zs&feature=related


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (24 March 2012)

Some seriously good looking mules there! I've fallen in love with the grey at 2:54, what a beauty!


----------



## Little Squirrel (24 March 2012)

Thank You for all the reply's. I never knew there were so many Mule fan's about! I will take my time to look through all the links and hopefully find a muley partner! I was watching some Youtube video's last night of some mules coming down cliff's, they really are incredible animals!


----------



## jinglejoys (24 March 2012)

Little Squirrel said:



			Thank You for all the reply's. I never knew there were so many Mule fan's about! I will take my time to look through all the links and hopefully find a muley partner! I was watching some Youtube video's last night of some mules coming down cliff's, they really are incredible animals!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sfDlLluJY


----------



## jinglejoys (24 March 2012)

Mind you this is one hell of a useful mule to have when your out alone working among cattle 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SEP_GJKlL0&feature=related


And this isn't bad for a 20yr old

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XUOY10rUpE


----------



## CalamityJaneMule (28 March 2012)

Lovely mule gelding just been added to the MulesUK forum...http://mulesuk.freeforums.org/large-mule-gelding-for-sale-t933.html PM me for further details, he will be a stunner


----------



## ZoeRPM (18 October 2012)

Little Squirrel said:



			Hello everyone. I really want a mule and can't seem to find any for sale in the UK. I just wondered if anyone knew who sells them. I want one because although I have my "working" horses I don't have anything just to play about with and have always loved the idea of having a mule, a big western saddle and hitting the road. As the summer's coming now and all of mine are going out for holidays I have been trying to find a mule without any luck. Some gorgeous one's in the states but I aint going over there for one!! That would be one expensive ass If anyone can help that would be great. I am being very serious btw. 

I also knew a guy who wanted to break a bull and ride it about so must be something in the water around here!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand why people in nothern Europe so undervalue mules nowadays.  You are going to have a serious problem finding one of a decent size for showjumping or dressage (the best starting point for that would be the Poitou breed society, whose young mules are advertised on line in the Cavalog (http://www.cavalog.com). If you contacted some of the breeders directly you might also be able to persuade them to part with an older mule but beware of any that have been worked for too long on the road as they will only drive on the right!

For smaller mules (most of which will be 'accidents' and probably not very well put together) try the animal sanctuaries. I would suggest starting with the RSPCA and Blue Cross as well as the Donkey Sanctuary. The latter normally only allow their animals to go out in twos but if you already have a pony or a donkey for company, it's likely that they will let you foster a single mule.

For professional advice once you have a mule, contact Meredith Hodges at Lucky Three Ranch www.luckythreeranch.com.

I've ridden a mule and for a couple of year used to ride what I think was a large (14.3hh) hinny. He was never referred to as a mule or a hinny but his large ears, sticking-up mane and very docile nature led me to think that he was some kind of hybrid. Since he never brayed, it was likely that he was a hinny.


----------



## Cavalrymule (29 December 2013)

Hello! I know it has been a couple of years, but any luck getting a mule? I am now looking and would not mind to get some help, I live in Berkshire (UK) and would be interested on a riding mule around 16hh. 
Thanks


----------



## Fairynuff (29 December 2013)

Im selling my mule.  He is in Italy but his price will reflect his transport to UK. Will post some pics later.


----------



## Fairynuff (29 December 2013)

Fairynuff said:



			Im selling my mule.  He is in Italy but his price will reflect his transport to UK. Will post some pics later.
		
Click to expand...

He will be 3 in April.


----------



## Fairynuff (29 December 2013)

these pics aren't recent but will give you an idea. He has grown quite a bit (14 ish hands) and still has a good bit to go. His mum is an Appaloosa and his father is unknown


----------



## *hic* (29 December 2013)

OMG my husband would just adore him!


----------



## Cortez (29 December 2013)

Fairynuff - I seriously LOVE your mule! Can you PM me with his details please? I live in Ireland but could collect from the UK. Potential "job" would be pulling a small cannon and other light draught as part of a historical display team, and possible occasional media work. Used to ride/train a 17hh red and white molly mule for dressage (well, mostly for the laugh TBH) and loved her dearly.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 December 2013)

I would love a mule! are they more wet weather tolerant than donkeys?


----------



## Cavalrymule (30 December 2013)

Fairynuff, could you let me know a bit more? I don't know how to contact you, I am new at this!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Cavalrymule (11 May 2014)

Hello again!
I have a 16.1hh mule gelding for sale in the UK (Berkshire) 6yo. If interested you can call me [Content removed]


----------



## SatsumaGirl (11 May 2014)

I realise this is an old thread but I've always wanted something like this little dude;


----------



## millikins (11 May 2014)

WOW! That would be all my Christmasses rolled into one.


----------



## exracehorse (11 May 2014)

I had no idea you had to cross horse with donkey in certain way!  Learnt something today. In my small brain I thought mules bred mules. Incidently, if you do cover a mule with a mule, could you get a donkey or horse throw back?


----------



## millikins (11 May 2014)

Mules, like all hybrids are sterile.


----------



## happyclappy (11 May 2014)

i used to own a 14.2hh ride/drive mule. he used to chase and ill rabbits in the field. he went on to become a good logger


----------



## Lynsey&Smartie (11 May 2014)

SatsumaGirl said:



			I realise this is an old thread but I've always wanted something like this little dude; 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

That is just amazing!


----------



## allthingsequine (6 May 2015)

jinglejoys said:



			An Ass is another name for a donkey as is moke.A jennet is sometimes the Irish word for a female donkey and a Hinney is a mule with a horse sire.
   The grey mule talked about is one of Adrien Heinens mules  
	
	
		
		
	


	











Mules don't have to have poiteu in them to be big some of the largest are Belgian Draft mules bred by American Mammoths(there are some in the UK) and the Brazilians breed some beauties using a 12hh donkey
Susannah Powel in Pembrokesouth Wales breeds logging mules and has a yearling for sale but I'm not sure what the breeding is(It'll be big though)
   It depends whether you want a Draught mule,racing mule,quarter horse mule,endurance mule..........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxiNFMVK5Zs&feature=related

Click to expand...

hi  i wonder if you could please  put me in touch with  the person who breeds mules as i have been looking for one for a long time in the uk


----------

